# The Faith of Stonewall: Very Moving Video Clip



## RamistThomist (Jul 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=qaFj1u-fk7I

Whenever I am feeling low in my spiritual walk, I find a great spur to holiness in the lives of Stonewall, Dabney, and RE Lee. 

This video shows why Jackson chose Presbyterianism over Rome, predestinarianism, and certain theonomic tendencies.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok, there is one (fictional) scene in here that gives teh wrong impression of evangelism, but that probably didn't happen.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 30, 2007)

Jackson the orator

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=gs3VlnOLJEU


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 30, 2007)

Jacob, is that first clip from Warriors of Honor? Our library is tracking down W of H and we're sure looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 30, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Jacob, is that first clip from Warriors of Honor? Our library is tracking down W of H and we're sure looking forward to watching it.




I believe the first clip is from Gods and Generals. Warriors of Honor is one of the best things you'll ever watch. I watched twice one saturday a couple of weeks ago and cried like a child. It will move you.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes, the 1st clip within the 1st clip was from Gods and Generals but where is the whole 1st clip from?


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Jul 30, 2007)

I could not agree more that such men are recent historical heroes and their lives and stories are very inspiring. May their legacy be not one of the glory of a particular camp of of the elect, but of the King of kings and Lord or lords.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 30, 2007)

If I recollect rightly, the much of the clip is from the extra section on Gods and Generals.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 30, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Warriors of Honor is one of the best things you'll ever watch. I watched twice one saturday a couple of weeks ago and cried like a child. *It will move you*.



In my humble opinion, here is the most moving part.... "Crossing Over".

Just a sound file, sorry I don't know how to do video, but you will get the idea.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jul 30, 2007)

May God grant all His children the like faith of this great man.

_"...whose faith follow, considering the end of their conversation." _ 

*Hebrews 13:7*


----------



## blhowes (Jul 30, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=qaFj1u-fk7I
> 
> Whenever I am feeling low in my spiritual walk, I find a great spur to holiness in the lives of Stonewall, Dabney, and RE Lee.
> 
> This video shows why Jackson chose Presbyterianism over Rome, predestinarianism, and certain theonomic tendencies.



That was interesting. 

Just curious. Those of you who were raised in the south who attended public schools, were you taught this kind of thing about the Civil War (or whatever you want to call it) generals, or were you taught (like me) just the facts about the battles, etc.?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 30, 2007)

blhowes said:


> That was interesting.
> 
> Just curious. Those of you who were raised in the south who attended public schools, were you taught this kind of thing about the Civil War (or whatever you want to call it) generals, or were you taught (like me) just the facts about the battles, etc.?



Mainly the battles. But public school or private school--by and large the same thing. A few textbooks mentioned Jackson's faith, but only to show how extremist he was.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 31, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Warriors of Honor is one of the best things you'll ever watch. I watched twice one saturday a couple of weeks ago and cried like a child. It will move you.



I ordered it tonight. Looking forward to it.


----------

